# تساؤلات حول الخطوبه؟



## artamisss (8 فبراير 2006)

*تساؤلات حول الخطوبه؟*

إلى أي مدى يكون التعارف في فترة الخطبة؟ وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام؟
 ماهى حدود العلاقه بين الخطبيبن ؟
هل يجوز تبادل المشاعر والتصريح بها  اثناء الخطوبه ؟
ماهى وسيله التعبير عن المشاعر والى اى مدى يجب التعبير عن المشاعر ؟


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*والاه بعودا يا دودو نورت يا عمدا بت انتى شكلك ناويه على جوازا ولا خطوبه ادبحك *


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> إلى أي مدى يكون التعارف في فترة الخطبة؟



 ان يعرف الخطبين ظروف بعضهما البعض جيدا اون يتعرف كل شخص على اسلوب الآخر وطباعه وسلوكه لكى يقدر ان يحدد على يستطيع ان يكمل المشوار للنهاية مع هذا الشريك ام لا 


			
				artamisss قال:
			
		

> وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام؟


اولا اختى احنا معندناش حاجة اسمها حرام او حلال عندنا حاجة اسمها يليق بأولاد الله او لا يليق بأولاد الله بمعنى ان لانذهب انا وخطيبتنى او انا وخطيبى الى صالة بها رقص خليع او نذهب الى السينما تعرض فيلما بها مشاهد مخلة 
هذا لايعنى ان السنما منروحاش لا بس نروح الافلام اللى تكون بتعرض حاجة مفيهاش مناظر غير ادبية 
وهذا ايضا لايعنى ان لانخرج ونذهب الى مكان به موسيقى وجميل ورومانسى ولكن المنتاطق التى بها احتكاك جسدى بحت هنا مصدر الخطورة حتى لا نعطى لإبليس فرصة ان ينال من طهارتنا وعفتنا 


			
				artamisss قال:
			
		

> ماهى حدود العلاقه بين الخطبيبن ؟


لا افهم ماذا تقصدين اختى ارجو التوضيح 
وعلى العموم العلاقة اولها وآخرها المحبة والبذل والعطاء دون مقابل 
العلاقة بها السيد المسيح بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر 


			
				artamisss قال:
			
		

> هل يجوز تبادل المشاعر والتصريح بها اثناء الخطوبه ؟


لم لا 
ولكن لا تصارحى بكل مشاعرك دفة واحدة كونى حكيمة في اظهار مشاعرك لخطيبك 


			
				artamisss قال:
			
		

> ماهى وسيله التعبير عن المشاعر والى اى مدى يجب التعبير عن المشاعر ؟


 اختارى الطريقة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب 
بالنسبة للفتاة مثلا يفضل الورود فها تأثير السحر لدى الفتاة والاثناء على جمالها ولكن ليس بطريقة جسدية بحتة مثلا ان يقول الشاب لخطيبته انتى جميلة اوى والكلام الرقيق دا
بالنسبة للبنت تجاه الولد لازم تمدحى على شجاعته وشاهمته لأن دى حاجة مهمة للولد يحس بيه من الانسانة اللى هيرتبط بيها بس دا مش معناه انك كل شوية تمدحى فيه عمال على البطال والا هنكون منافقين 
الولد بيحب يقود البنت ودا مش معناه انه يهملها لكن لازم يستشريها 
كلام كتير عن الموضوع دا ارطاميس اختى لو عوزتى اى استفسار حطيه وانا هجاوبك بنعمة المسيح وارجو ان يكون كلامى مفيد بالنسبة ليكى


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

ولا تنسى ان تصلى جيدا الى السيد المسيح 
ولا تنسى جيدا ان تكون العلاقة مبنية على البذل والمحبة


----------



## artamisss (10 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يسامحك  يا ميرنا   هاتورطينى وان اماليش دعوة  خالص  ياستى انا لو  هاتخطبت هاقولكوا طبعا  بس الموضوع دة وصلنى على الايميل وحبيت اطرحه  على المنتدى هنا  علشان اعرف راى  النا س كلها 
 وشكرا ليك يا بيبو  واتمنى ان الناس تشارك بالفعل  وتبتدى تسال  عن اى حاجه وتناقش مع بعض 
لان فترة  الخطوبه دى مهمه جدا جدا جدا  
بس على الله الشبان  مش ياخدوها  بمبدأ            انا  لااكذب ولكنى اتجمل 
يعنى كل واحد لازم يظهر على حقيقته


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

اختي العزيزه كل ما تحتاجينه من نصائح خاصه بفتره الخطوبه تجديها في هذا الرابط 

لانها نصائح جيده بالفعل 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2661

واحنا دايما في الخدمه :t14:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> اختي العزيزه كل ما تحتاجينه من نصائح خاصه بفتره الخطوبه تجديها في هذا الرابط
> 
> لانها نصائح جيده بالفعل
> 
> ...



وانا اوافق ايزاك علي كل كلمة :yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (10 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يسامحك  يا ميرنا  هاتشمتى فيا  الناس


----------



## blackguitar (10 فبراير 2006)

*



			إلى أي مدى يكون التعارف في فترة الخطبة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فترة الخطوبه هى فترة لمعرفه كل طرف الاخر لكى يدرك ظروفه وافكاره واتجاهاته فيجب على كل من الخطيبين ان يعرف كل أفكار الطرف الاخر واتجاهاته وطريقه تفكيره وعاداته وعيوهب ومميزاته لكى يدرك هل هذا يصلح لبناء حياه زوجيه سعيده فالمستقبل أم لا؟




			وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد فى المسيحيه حرام وحلال ولكن كما قال يوجد يليق ولا يليق ولست اجد اى خطأ فى خروج الخطيبين ولكن يكون فى حدود الاحترام والعلاقه بينهما حيث انهما لم يصبحا بعد جسدا واحدا




			ماهى حدود العلاقه بين الخطبيبن ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حدود العلاقه بينهما هى الحدود التى تسمح لكل منهما ان يعرف بها من هو الاخر بكل ما فيه ولا تصل هذه الحدود خارج الادب والاحترام 




			هل يجوز تبادل المشاعر والتصريح بها اثناء الخطوبه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه احد اسباب وجود فتره الخطوبه وهى معرفه كل احد شعور الاخر ناحيته 




			ماهى وسيله التعبير عن المشاعر والى اى مدى يجب التعبير عن المشاعر ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


توجد عده وسائل فمنها الكلام والنظرات والفعل وهو فى نظرى اقوى الطرق التى تعبر عن المشاعر فالوقوف فى الفرحه والحزن كما لو كانا الاثنان جسد واحد احد الطرق للتعبير 
وطرق التعبير ليست بصعبه اما عن مداها هو الا تتعدى حدود الادب والحياه المسيحيه*


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2006)

> artamisss قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اول سؤال الى مدى التعارف انا عن نفسى بعد ميت سنه يعنى مش حطت حدود هتعامل معاه زى بتعامل ما اقرب الناس ليا هكون صريحه معاه شخصيتى تكون باينه عيوبى اقلهاله وكمان ممكن اعصبه علشان اعرف هيستحملنى ولا لاء

الخروج معاه مش حرام ولا حاجه ويستحسن تكونو لوحديكم لانى لو حد معاكم هتكونو مرسومين ومش هتعرفو بعض كويس 

بنسبالى هحاول اشيل اى حدود لو فى حدود مش هيتصرف بطبيعته اللى عاوز اعرفها لو ف حدود مش هقدر ادخل جواه


اكيد هتكلم عن مشاعرى بس لازم يتكلم هوه الاول وبعدل هتقل عليه هطلع عينيه 

اى وسيلت التعبير لو كان واد فتك هيفهمنى من عينيه لو كان حمار وبيتكلم هوه هتكلم بس بردو اطلع عينه وممكن اخلى وردا تتكلم عنى*


----------



## artamisss (11 فبراير 2006)

100 100 يا معلم ميرنا  ايه الحلالالالالالالالالالالاوة دى
 مش معقول مش ممكن  اخيرا رضيتى  ووافقتى على الخطوبه  
جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون:smil6:


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2006)

*لا يا حبى دا بعد عشرين سنه انا بقولك افكارى بس *


----------



## artamisss (19 فبراير 2006)

يظهر انكوا كرهتوا الموضوع :36_1_50:


----------



## ezzzak (20 فبراير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> يظهر انكوا كرهتوا الموضوع :36_1_50:





لا بس الحزب بتاعي هدد كل الاعضاء من الكتابه في الموضوع ده :t6:


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2006)

*معاش ولا كان يخويه ربنا على المفترى يا زكزك بت يا دودو ميقدرش يهدد حد لانهم لو زهقو منه هيخلعوا *


----------



## جورج كرسبو (20 فبراير 2006)

إن صنع قرار الارتباط بوجه 
عام مهارة يكتسبها الفرد بالممارسة من خلال 
المحاولة و الخطأ؛ و التروي 
و التعقل بلوغا إلى قرار حكيم. 
إن المبادرة بالمحاولة. ثم التعرض للخطأ 
الذي يستتبعه التصويب. تؤدي كلها إلى 
اكتساب مزيد من الخبرات التي تؤهل الفرد 
أن يتعامل بسهولة مع البيانات المتاحة. 
وأن يتفحص بوعي المواقف المختلفة؛ 
و شيئا فشيئا يكتسب الفرد ملكة توقع النتائج 
واستقراء صدى قراره مقدما. من الناحية 
الأخرى فإن ممارسة صنع القرار تجعل 
الفرد أكثر مبادرة. وأكثر جرأة. وتجعل الأمور 
أمامه أكثر انكشافا؛ فلا يتهيب صنع القرار 
أما الشخص المتردد فالقرار عنده مجازفة غير 
مأمونة العواقب. والمجال به الكثير من 
الغموض؛ و من ثم فإن توقعاته بشأن نتائج 
قراره غير واضحة؛ و قد تتخذ إتجاها 
تشاؤميا يفترض أسوأ الإحتمالات. و هكذا 
تصبح المبادرة لديه صعبة و المحاولة بطيئة؛ 
والتذبذب متكررا في محاولة للعدول عن صنع القرار. 
إذا طبقا ما سبق على قرار الارتباط الزوجي 
فإننا نجد أن من اعتاد على المبادرة و أكتسب 
مهارة صنع القرار في حياته اليومية بوجه 
عام؛ يمكنه سهولة أن يختار دون أن يحتار 
كثيرا؛ حيث يعرف ما يريد بالضبط ولديه ملكة 
استقراء الموقف؛ ولديه حس أكتشاف أبعاد 
ارتباط؛ و هو بالتالي قادر على صنع قرار 
واضح و بدرجة نجاح عالية، و 
العكس بالعكس بالنسبة للشخص المتردد. 
بناء على ذلك فإن من أساسيات بناء 
الشخصية؛ التدرب على صنع القرار؛ و يبدأ 
هذا منذ مراحل التربية المبكرة ،و يمتد 
حتى البلوغ حيث يدرب الفرد نفسه على المبادرة 
و صنع القرار قبل الارتباط بسنوات؛ فإذا 
ما حاول اختيار شريك العمر صارت الأمور 
لديه واضحة بلا تردد و بلا اندفاع. 
و لكن – على أية حال- ينبغي على الشخص 
المتردد أن يدرب نفسه – قدر الإمكان- في 
حياته اليومية على المحاولة و المبادرة و إكتساب 
شجاعة في عمق المواقف المتباينة


----------



## artamisss (20 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى ليك جدا يا جورج  بس انت هنا ركزت على المتردد اكتر  يعنى مش كل الناس بيبقوا مترددين قوى فى ارتباطهم او بمعنى اصح نسبه التردد بتحتلف من شخص للتانى 
بس عامه مشاركه رائعه ليك  واتمنى انك تشارك فى بقيه المواضيع  
:36_22_26:


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*يعنى مردتيش انتى يا انسه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى مردتيش انتى يا انسه*


 
*+*

*ههههههههههه .. الغريب ان اخر مشاركة لارطاميس كانت بتاريخ 20/2/2006 وميرنا جايه تسألها دلوقتى 2/9/2006 ... ما ردتيش ليه *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*طب اعمل مش بردو هيه اللى كاتبه الموضوع نظام استنيت عليها كتير يعنى*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*صبوره ... :thumbs_up: *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش كدا والنبى*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اى نبى ؟ ... *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*عندك ايليا عندك موسى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

> إلى أي مدى يكون التعارف في فترة الخطبة؟ وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام؟


 
*اعتقد الخطوبة معمولة للتعارف اكتر واكتر فالمدى مفتوح بينهم يعني انا اعتقد اني لازم اعرفها كل كبيرة وصغيرة عني ولازم هي كمان تعرفني عليها كويس*
*بس اعتقد اني هاكون عارفها قبل ماخطبها :smil12: :smil12:*
*وبالنسبة لموضوع الخروج مع بعض اعتقد لازم يعني امال مخطوبين لية ولو مش هايخرجو لوحديهم يبقى يقضيها تليفونات احسن بقة على الاقل هايبقى فيه خصوصية شوية *




> ماهى حدود العلاقه بين الخطبيبن ؟


 
*علاقة حب وتعارف ولو اكتر من كدة يبقى عايز يتسلى*



> هل يجوز تبادل المشاعر والتصريح بها اثناء الخطوبه ؟
> ماهى وسيله التعبير عن المشاعر والى اى مدى يجب التعبير عن المشاعر ؟




*طبعا لازم يبقى فية تبادل مشاعر الحب ولازم نصرح بيها اذاي يعني السؤال غريب اوي ياديانا *
*بالنسبةللوسيلة دي حاجة مش تتكتب لانها مفيش قوانين ومحدات للموضوع الموضوع انا حاسس باية وقتها اقدر اعبرلها بية*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> إلى أي مدى يكون التعارف في فترة الخطبة؟ وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام؟
> ماهى حدود العلاقه بين الخطبيبن ؟
> هل يجوز تبادل المشاعر والتصريح بها  اثناء الخطوبه ؟
> ماهى وسيله التعبير عن المشاعر والى اى مدى يجب التعبير عن المشاعر ؟



التعارف فى فتره الخطوبه لازم يكون واسع جدا وعارف كل حاجه عيوبها قبل مميزاتها.....واكيد الخروج فى فتره الخطوبه مش حرام ولا عيب لانهم عملين الخطوبه علشان يتعرفوا على بعض والخروج هيساعدهم يقضوا وقت يعرفوا بعض وجايز هى او هو يقابل اصحابه ويشوفوا طريقه تعامل  بعض مع الناس اللى بره ...اكيد كبير العلاقه حب متبادل وياريت يكون قوى جداااا لانه لو مش كده يبقي بلاش جواز احسن وده لو مش كانوا مرتبطين اصلا......نعم يجوز لان تبادل المشاعر ده احساسه جميل جداا ومابالك لو مخطوبين والاهل عارفين بخروجهم ودخلوهم هتبقي الحياه لذيذه..........اما عن الوسيله فمفيش وسيله معينه ده حسب اسلوب الانسان ورد فعلها هى وانا اعتقد ان الانسان لازم يعبر عن حبه بكل الطرق المشروعه:smil12:


----------



## artamisss (3 سبتمبر 2006)

* يعنى    ايه بطريقه  مشروعه  لالالالالالا ارجوكى  وضحى معانا ناس بتفهم غلط هنا  هههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> إلى أي مدى يكون التعارف في فترة الخطبة؟


 
قليل دلوقتي الي بيسيب التعارف لفتره الخطوبه يا دودو
يعني الولد بيجي مره و2 و 3 و 10 والبنت بتقعد معاه فتره كافيه ولو حصثل توافق هنا بتيجي الخطوبه

لكن محدش بقا دلوقتي بيسيب التعارف للخطوبه



artamisss قال:


> وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام؟


 
حرام!!!!!!!!!!!
كلمه غريبه
حسستوني انه جريمه
مش خطوبه
معتقدش انه حرام مدام مفيش حجات تزعل ربنا هتحصل






artamisss قال:


> ماهى حدود العلاقه بين الخطبيبن ؟


 

الحدود بين الخطيبين بتبقا تعبير عن المشاعر
كل واحد يحكي للتاني عن كل حاجه
بادق التفاصيل عن حياته
وشغله و بيته وعلاقته باهله علاقته بصحابه
مع الالتزام بالحدود المعروفه في التعامل بين الخطيبين
بيحيث انه مش مسموح الخروج عن الاداب والعادات والتقاليد




artamisss قال:


> هل يجوز تبادل المشاعر والتصريح بها اثناء الخطوبه ؟


 
امال فتره الخطوبه معموله ليه
عشان كل طرف يعبر للتاني عن مشاعره وحبه وعن رغبته في انه يكمل المسيره مع الطرف التاني



artamisss قال:


> ماهى وسيله التعبير عن المشاعر


 
اي وسيه تعبر بس المهم انها متخرجش عن العادات والتقاليد بتاعه المجتمع وعن الااب العامه العروفه
بس اي طريقه داخل النطاق المسموح بيه مباحه




artamisss قال:


> والى اى مدى يجب التعبير عن المشاعر ؟


 

المفروض مفيش حاجه تتخبي
اي حاجه جوه تطلع
برضه ع مرعات الاحدود المعروفه
بحيث انه يبقا الاتنين قدام بعض كتاب مفتوح


----------



## artamisss (3 نوفمبر 2006)

* انا  حبيت  اعرض الموضوع تانى  علشان الناس ماتكررش الموضوعات *


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات حول الخطوبه؟*

وانا بطلعهولك تانى يا دودو​


----------



## artamisss (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تساؤلات حول الخطوبه؟*

كل شويه نطلعه ومحدش بيقراه هههههههههههههه تشكرات يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تساؤلات حول الخطوبه؟*

دى تنحسات يختى ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: تساؤلات حول الخطوبه؟*

_


drpepo قال:



			ان يعرف الخطبين ظروف بعضهما البعض جيدا اون يتعرف كل شخص على اسلوب الآخر وطباعه وسلوكه لكى يقدر ان يحدد على يستطيع ان يكمل المشوار للنهاية مع هذا الشريك ام لا 

اولا اختى احنا معندناش حاجة اسمها حرام او حلال عندنا حاجة اسمها يليق بأولاد الله او لا يليق بأولاد الله بمعنى ان لانذهب انا وخطيبتنى او انا وخطيبى الى صالة بها رقص خليع او نذهب الى السينما تعرض فيلما بها مشاهد مخلة 
هذا لايعنى ان السنما منروحاش لا بس نروح الافلام اللى تكون بتعرض حاجة مفيهاش مناظر غير ادبية 
وهذا ايضا لايعنى ان لانخرج ونذهب الى مكان به موسيقى وجميل ورومانسى ولكن المنتاطق التى بها احتكاك جسدى بحت هنا مصدر الخطورة حتى لا نعطى لإبليس فرصة ان ينال من طهارتنا وعفتنا 

لا افهم ماذا تقصدين اختى ارجو التوضيح 
وعلى العموم العلاقة اولها وآخرها المحبة والبذل والعطاء دون مقابل 
العلاقة بها السيد المسيح بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر 

لم لا 
ولكن لا تصارحى بكل مشاعرك دفة واحدة كونى حكيمة في اظهار مشاعرك لخطيبك 
 اختارى الطريقة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب 
بالنسبة للفتاة مثلا يفضل الورود فها تأثير السحر لدى الفتاة والاثناء على جمالها ولكن ليس بطريقة جسدية بحتة مثلا ان يقول الشاب لخطيبته انتى جميلة اوى والكلام الرقيق دا
بالنسبة للبنت تجاه الولد لازم تمدحى على شجاعته وشاهمته لأن دى حاجة مهمة للولد يحس بيه من الانسانة اللى هيرتبط بيها بس دا مش معناه انك كل شوية تمدحى فيه عمال على البطال والا هنكون منافقين 
الولد بيحب يقود البنت ودا مش معناه انه يهملها لكن لازم يستشريها 
كلام كتير عن الموضوع دا ارطاميس اختى لو عوزتى اى استفسار حطيه وانا هجاوبك بنعمة المسيح وارجو ان يكون كلامى مفيد بالنسبة ليكى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اايد هذه المداخله
وجود الله فى كل شيء هو اهم شىء لانجاح هذه العلاقه من ايد ابليس واعوانه
اسأله مهمه جدا وهادفه
تسلم الايادى




_​


----------

